# Another Potential Outbacker



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

Howdy all! I saw a 2007 26rls at the RV dealer the other day and all other TTs I had been researching for the past months didn't come close. I think I'm sold on it!







 This will be my first RV. I've learned so much reading the posts here. I'm so glad I found this website!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Good luck in your shopping!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome craxyflwrgal to the group
Very nice model Glad the site has helped you

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Crazyflwrgal action

Welcome to Outbackers







Glad to hear you may be a new Outback owner soon!








Keep us posted on your progress,
Dawn sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We re glad you found the site also









Enjoy your research and let us know what (Outback) you buy









You think the forum is cool, try a rally with us









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Good luck in getting your new Outback.

Post often. Let us know if we can hep you with anything.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome crazyflwrgal,

Enjoy your search.

If you have any questions there will likely be an answer here.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great trailers. It will be the best decision you have ever made.
Darlene


----------



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome! That's exactly how I felt


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. You've come to the right place for all there is concerning Outbacks -- and many other topics that we seem to squeeze in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, crazyflwrgal!* action 
I'm glad you have joined us, and you are going to love that 26RLS!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers








If you get an outback you will be very happy with it. Here at outbackers we are all happy with them 
Good luck
Willie action action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the site, crazyflwrgal!!

Good luck with your decision. I know you won't be disappointed if you go with the Outback!

C-Mac


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to our ever growing group. Enjoy the journey of your search!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome to another Texan. Where are you from? Get that TT quickly and join us at the Frio River Rally the weekend of August 25th if you can.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

I have an update for y'all! Yesterday, I took the PDI checklist I found at this forum and checked over the Outback I had been looking at. I will be picking it up in a couple of weeks! I'm so excited!









Thanks to everyone for their help, but I'm sure there will be plenty more questions in the future!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great news. Congrats on the new Outback and we look forward to hearing of your camping adventures.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations, crazyflwrgal!!! As others have suggested, make sure you check everything out thoroughly and operate everything there is to operate (A/C, heater, water pump & heater, awning, slide-out, all faucets, etc...)


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

crazyflwrgal said:


> I have an update for y'all! Yesterday, I took the PDI checklist I found at this forum and checked over the Outback I had been looking at. I will be picking it up in a couple of weeks! I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new Outback !! We bought ours 2 yrs ago and have really enjoyed it. It is our first tt as well. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we have ours.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT time with your new Outback. Great choice!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Jen!
What kind of tow vehicle do you have? Just curious. You will want to make sure that your vehicle will tow the camper with no problem. Reason I mention this is I have a 27 RSDS, and was assured by both the RV dealer and the GMC dealer (1500 ext. cab 5.3L truck) that I would have no problem. Result? WRONG! Worked me and the truck to death, so I ended up with the added expense of having to trade vehicles. Just a little advice. BTW.........is a ferret a "stretch mouse"?? And, WELCOME aboard!!
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great news, Jen!









But why the two week wait? Don't you know there is camping to do out there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Great news, Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there's camping to do, but I've got to have a place to put the thing first!







I can't get access to the RV site until next week, so I have to wait until then.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats on your new Outback!
















You are going to absolutely love it!









Dawn


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Jen that's great news!!

Congrats on the new Outback!! The countdown begins.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

crazyflwrgal said:


> I know there's camping to do, but I've got to have a place to put the thing first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance to park it in your driveway a few nights? Great time to get it loaded and maybe sneak in one night camping in your driveway..


----------



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know there's camping to do, but I've got to have a place to put the thing first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance to park it in your driveway a few nights? Great time to get it loaded and maybe sneak in one night camping in your driveway..








[/quote]

Yeah, that's the thing...no driveway here. Currently living in an apartment and moving out to the camper next week. I can't wait...it will be like camping everyday!


----------

